# Water Outlet Hose



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Well it seems it the inlet hose I am referring too I have found the parts I think I need & I have posted the details below for the part #s & they are OEM - is these fair pricing & will these part #s fit my 2011 Cruze 1.4L Turbo ?



 $6.14 _2 x $3.07_ 

INLET HOSE CLAMP _Part #11570871
_


 INLET HOSE _Part #55565952 $7.96_ 

 


The shipping cost about as much as the part's themselves at $13.86.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The picture is a little out of focus, but from what I can tell the hose doesn't look like it was reattached perfectly straight - or the pressure cap has gone bad. 

Either way I'd be visiting a qualified service department for their opinion.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> The picture is a little out of focus, but from what I can tell the hose doesn't look like it was reattached perfectly straight - or the pressure cap has gone bad.
> 
> Either way I'd be visiting a qualified service department for their opinion.


From the look of it, its swelled not fully busted but you see its expanding. Now, the hose looks straight forward on replacing just moving the two clamps removing the whole thing & replace w/ new hose & 2 clamps.

Now the hose looks snug on there top & bottom, replacing this is what I need to do tho am I correct? Cause I am on the site to purchase; I really don't want to purchase this hose at the dealership as they are HIGH & installation is extremely high, I paid I think $263.00 dollars last time to replace a inner cooler hose.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

joshuab said:


> From the look of it, its swelled not fully busted but you see its expanding. Now, the hose looks straight forward on replacing just moving the two clamps removing the whole thing & replace w/ new hose & 2 clamps.
> 
> Now the hose looks snug on there top & bottom, replacing this is what I need to do tho am I correct? Cause I am on the site to purchase; I really don't want to purchase this hose at the dealership as they are HIGH & installation is extremely high, I paid I think $263.00 dollars last time to replace a inner cooler hose.


In my view the hose looks highly irregular. If it is a EPDM hose from the factory then it is my sense that something else is causing it than the hose itself. I have never seen one (EPDM factory hose) fail without a root cause.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> In my view the hose looks highly irregular. If it is a EPDM hose from the factory then it is my sense that something else is causing it than the hose itself. I have never seen one (EPDM factory hose) fail without a root cause.


Kinda what I was thinking too, I just didn't want to think something else is failing. In hopes it was just a hose, take the two clamps off & just replace but as you said 'root' cause I am sure the issue will just show itself again. 

& btw, this is still the factory hose I can see the GM stamp on it which is towards the bottom & not at the top, possible upside down?; So in theory what would cause something like this, a pressure cap for the reservoir tank or maybe something deeper?; I have a warranty on the engine but when it consist of coolant side of things it get gray.

*Edit :* I don't know if this is helpful or not, but when I look down on the water outlet there isn't anything leaking around it it but I did notice coolant color looking stuff there real sticky, & when I put my fingers under the inlet hose that is swollen it felt really sticky I have never felt that before.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

joshuab said:


> Kinda what I was thinking too, I just didn't want to think something else is failing. In hopes it was just a hose, take the two clamps off & just replace but as you said 'root' cause I am sure the issue will just show itself again.
> 
> & btw, this is still the factory hose I can see the GM stamp on it which is towards the bottom & not at the top, possible upside down?; So in theory what would cause something like this, a pressure cap for the reservoir tank or maybe something deeper?; I have a warranty on the engine but when it consist of coolant side of things it get gray.
> 
> *Edit :* I don't know if this is helpful or not, but when I look down on the water outlet there isn't anything leaking around it it but I did notice coolant color looking stuff there real sticky, & when I put my fingers under the inlet hose that is swollen it felt really sticky I have never felt that before.


Whatever it is I'd be hesitant to drive it anywhere except directly to my preferred dealership service department.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Whatever it is I'd be hesitant to drive it anywhere except directly to my preferred dealership service department.



I just had this engine replaced at 64K & now at 68K this issue, would you think dealership should handle this I honestly do & if I am wrong let me know this? As right now I am very upset!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

joshuab said:


> I just had this engine replaced at 64K & now at 68K this issue, would you think dealership should handle this I honestly do & if I am wrong let me know this? As right now I am very upset!!


That would be inside the 12 month/12,000 mile warranty for repair work.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

joshuab said:


> I just had this engine replaced at 64K & now at 68K this issue, would you think dealership should handle this I honestly do & if I am wrong let me know this? As right now I am very upset!!


You've been through a lot. You have always maintained your composure and impressed the heck out of everybody. It is how you gained VIP status here. 

Having said that, you're entitled to your emotions. 

But as long as you make your case as calmly and professionally as in the past I don't see any reason why your dealership won't work with you. 

However, please take several in focus pictures to try to establish for the dealership what you're observing today.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

obermd said:


> That would be inside the 12 month/12,000 mile warranty for repair work.


Great! That is awesome news, because my original warranty expired about 3/mos ago. I do in fact still have the CCL ( Coverage Component Letter ); however I should have received a warranty w/ the new engine replacement; here is the part I don't quite understand will this 12/mo 12,000 warranty apply to any coolant issue?


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> You've been through a lot. You have always maintained your composure and impressed the heck out of everybody. It is how you gained VIP status here.
> 
> Having said that, you're entitled to your emotions.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your comments Tomko! & yeah I am a bit upset w/ the whole situation but as I mentioned many times what good is it gonna do me to pick up the phone & start yelling & screaming this & that, that won't get you anywhere. I always believed in being respectful & it will always get you further.

So I will get some pics send them over to the service manager in the morning & see if he can get my car in for check-in & repair, just sucks but here we go again for another round!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

joshuab said:


> Great! That is awesome news, because my original warranty expired about 3/mos ago. I do in fact still have the CCL ( Coverage Component Letter ); however I should have received a warranty w/ the new engine replacement; here is the part I don't quite understand will this 12/mo 12,000 warranty apply to any coolant issue?


It should since the hoses had to be disconnected and reconnected. Something's wrong with that hose. While hoses aren't covered under the power train I suspect your dealership will replace it as a goodwill repair (i.e., embarrassment they missed a bad hose) given you have the CCL.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I am gonna purchase that inlet hose & clamps from the GM direct site, but first I am gonna take it & make sure everything is OK. I think a good hose change would have worked but Tomko advised that it should be checked further so I think I will. 

I was looking at it earlier after it cooled a bit further, & I noticed some orange coolant on the outlet, however its weird as it not moving & it sorted look "jelled" there? & when I opened the reservoir tank & looked down in there, it looks "thick" this could be because its under my car port & I had a flash light, so I am gonna check it further tomorrow myself. Never seen that before, the oil looks copper tinted. 

There hasn't been any indication of over heating or major leaks; just a seep coming from under that inlet hose, & again when I touch it w/ my finger & then take my thumb & feel it together it feels sorta like glue? Weird!!

Also, this engine was replaced under the warranty so this wouldn't apply to "12/mo 12,000" mileage would it? This only apply to customer paid replacement is this correct ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

joshuab said:


> I am gonna purchase that inlet hose & clamps from the GM direct site, but first I am gonna take it & make sure everything is OK. I think a good hose change would have worked but Tomko advised that it should be checked further so I think I will.
> 
> I was looking at it earlier after it cooled a bit further, & I noticed some orange coolant on the outlet, however its weird as it not moving & it sorted look "jelled" there? & when I opened the reservoir tank & looked down in there, it looks "thick" this could be because its under my car port & I had a flash light, so I am gonna check it further tomorrow myself. Never seen that before, the oil looks copper tinted.
> 
> ...


Hoses aren't covered under the power train warranty. The engine is covered.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Correct, so I am debating should I take it & for them to say the only thing I find is a bad hose, that will be $100 dollars; & then I gotta come home purchase my hose & clamps & change & off I go. But to be honest I never seen a hose swell like that, but I do remember when my inner cooler hose started leaking bad coolant; the tech said it swelled so bad it busted one of the clamps off. That repair costed over $200 bucks, but didn't want to dig into changing that.

So any suggestions on that?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would replace the hoses myself if it were my car and save the $100. Keep the receipts. I still wonder if this car has deeper issues, it doesn't seem to be a trouble free car in any sense of the word. But it is still running. Hoses do wear out, so just be thankful you see a potential problem before it leaked fluid and could cause serious over heating issues.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Please post a picture zoomed out a little further. The connection of the top hose that goes back to the coolant bottle has been redesigned from 2011-2012's to a newer style connection in 2013. 

I'm not sure it's the hose with the hose clamp leaking down, or if it's the black plastic connection that comes out the top. There's threads on the water outlet repair, which would be under powertrain or an engine 12 month /12,000 mile warranty. 

We'd have to get some pictures of the connection on the top of the water outlet that goes to the coolant bottle to confirm which version you have. That "coat hanger looking clip" is the only thing holding that entire connection together. There's a gasket in there as well. If that gasket is not holding, you could see signs of coolant on/near the EPDM hose with the clamps.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I'll get some more pics today hopefully better ones, I will get it out in the sunlight to get a better shot hopefully. Also I have a question regarding that inlet hose, it may sound crazy, but can you have the hose upside down?, Because the part number & GM stamp from all the images I have seen that part is connected to the water outlet, on mine that GM & part number is hooked at the bottom nothing like I have seen in pics of this hose.

I have also went ahead & order my hose & two new clamps, in any event I want to change this before taking to dealership, I don't want this hose to bust on the trip there & cost me nearly $200 bucks to send it to the dealership for a simple repair. So its $27.00 well spent that should get me safely there once it comes in.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Well since day light I went outside & re-inspected everything & all seems well no large or even 'small' leaks that I can actually see. I cleaned the area of drops of coolant then took it out for a drive & came back, I didn't notice any coolant on any components but I put my finger under the inlet hose underneath it & I felt wet coolant which leads me to think possible the hose has went bad but needless to say from the images. The car isn't getting hot, but that hose is really HOT.

Also could the hose half way failed when the engine overheated when they had to replace the engine, maybe the hose partly damaged at that time? & then just wore out from the inside out? 

So here is the images any suggestions what you think w/ these images ( also note : there isn't any coolant near the block to the outlet at all );


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

OK, so there appears to be a "wrap" on top of the hose that gives it it's deformed shape. It seems clear that the hoses have been re-used. I'm thinking they're simply not sealing. I think replacing the hose will fix the problem.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

That is what I am hoping for, I am gonna replace the hose & two new clamps just to be safe. & see if that remedy the problem. If not I can take it the dealership, but in any event I got a appointment in a couple weeks for oil change if no change by then I'll have them do a check.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I feel that working on your engine yourself is ill-advised at this time. 

I say this because with the benefit of these pictures it is clear to me that the hoses have been removed and reinstalled by your dealer. 

For you to make any alteration of their work absolves them of any responsibility. Should a failure ensue you will bear full responsibility. 

You might think that you're saving money by doing it yourself. But I take the view that it could cost you substantially more in the long-run. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> I feel that working on your engine yourself is ill-advised at this time.
> 
> I say this because with the benefit of these pictures it is clear to me that the hoses have been removed and reinstalled by your dealer.
> 
> ...


Well now this concerns me, because I don't want to void any responsibility they may have to fix something they messed up is this what you are referring too? Plus I have a warranty on this engine & I don't want to void it either. & when you mention "it was removed & reinstalled by your dealer" are you saying they could be held responsible for something that would get them to replace this? 

Only thing stopping me from going to the dealer is simply taking it in there for a diagnostic is they gonna say hey its the hose bad, & we recommend you don't drive until replaced & they gonna say $85/ 1 hour of service + hose fee + $100 diagnostic fee. Which I could pull those two clamps off & replace all new within about 15mins. 

But if it might void anything then I am not touching it, I have already reached out the service manager at the dealer w/ the same attached images & see what he tells me.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As you know GM and your dealer are not charities. If they can in good conscience charge you for something they will. Especially if they can point to you or an unauthorized service provider as the cause. 

Having said that GM and this dealer have gone a long way to make things right for you. I would give them the first right to look at this situation. If they tell you after looking at it that it will cost you more than you're willing to pay - then the decision is yours. 

My guess is that they will either tell you that there is no problem - or that they will cover the repair. 

But you'll never know unless you offer them the courtesy of seeking their opinion. 

And to be honest with you - and given consideration for all that this dealer has done for you - if you effected a repair with non-OEM parts or by a repair facility other than your dealer, I would feel betrayed by you and I would refuse to ever work on your car again. 

I have no idea what kind of business you work in, but I will bend over backwards to help you if I feel that you've been wronged. But after doing so I will not render any further assistance to you if you've decided to exercise a third option only to come back to me when that didn't work out to your satisfaction.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

> Having said that GM and this dealer have gone a long way to make things right for you. I would give them the first right to look at this situation. If they tell you after looking at it that it will cost you more than you're willing to pay - then the decision is yours.


This is very honest response; & I agree w/ you on this. They have been more then helpful to be honest, & have took my car in during times that I didn't have a appointment got me in same day I called. As I have already contacted the service manager over at the dealership I am awaiting his response hopefully in the morning.



> And to be honest with you - and given consideration for all that this dealer has done for you - if you effected a repair with non-OEM parts or by a repair facility other than your dealer, I would feel betrayed by you and I would refuse to ever work on your car again.


That is a valid point there, but I wouldn't be using anything expect OEM parts nothing less.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

*Update : *Well I called the dealership, spoke w/ the service manager he was very nice & I explained to him what was wrong & he had my email in front of him & seen those images. Told me to bring my car in first thing in the morning; as they he going to personally handle this matter & get this fixed.

Just baffles me on this tho, that hose is swollen bugled out there pretty good. Would the oil cooler or a turbo pressure cause it to swell ? The other end is smooth & no issues just the top. Also could just be a worn out hose, mind you this hose is 5+ years old, but don't these hose last a LONG time?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

EPDM hoses should last the life of the vehicle as long as they've not been contaminated by oil or Armor all type of treatments.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> EPDM hoses should last the life of the vehicle as long as they've not been contaminated by oil or Armor all type of treatments.


I want to think that possible that the hose started failing when the engine overheated at which time they replaced the engine. So I am thinking it just got worse from that point. But we shall see tomorrow.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just my two cents. I suppose it is safer to have the dealer change your hoses, but yikes, when does the saga stop. You have a letter for warranty. A hose to replace isn't much different than changing your own oil and filter. If the dealer was so good perhaps they should have recommended to change hoses when the engine was replaced. I have rebuilt several older cars, when the engines were rebuilt always replaced hoses etc. it's a common practice. To put a new engine in the car with old hoses isn't exactly best practice by GM or the dealer. Hope they treat you fairly.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

joshuab said:


> Just baffles me on this tho, that hose is swollen bugled out there pretty good.


The first picture looked that way, but the second one showed what looked like another split hose slipped over the first. So it's hard to tell what it's doing.




joshuab said:


> Would the oil cooler or a turbo pressure cause it to swell ? ... I want to think that possible that the hose started failing when the engine overheated at which time they replaced the engine.


I'm thinking over pressure from blown headgasket. But it's possible that it's more of a "re-use" issue. If the engine wasn't in exactly the same spot or was connected while trying to put in/take out the engine, things could have happened.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Just my two cents. I suppose it is safer to have the dealer change your hoses, but yikes, when does the saga stop. You have a letter for warranty. A hose to replace isn't much different than changing your own oil and filter. If the dealer was so good perhaps they should have recommended to change hoses when the engine was replaced. I have rebuilt several older cars, when the engines were rebuilt always replaced hoses etc. it's a common practice. To put a new engine in the car with old hoses isn't exactly best practice by GM or the dealer. Hope they treat you fairly.


In one hand I think the dealer will correct there issue as he mentioned on the phone to me, on the other hand this dealer has been extremely fair w/ me & has taken good care of me & I don't see that changing anytime soon


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

> The first picture looked that way, but the second one showed what looked like another split hose slipped over the first. So it's hard to tell what it's doing.


There seems to be a "slip over" hose that is partially wrapped over the main hose, & right behind where the clamp is where the bulge is at, it doesn't extend under the "wrap".

Secondly, that other engine that was in my car was wicked had more issues that I could even count, so I am assuming any damaged that was done to this hose was done from it.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Might want to ask them if they replaced the water outlet too with your new engine. The old engine could of easily damaged it and it would just be showing up now if they didn't replace the water outlet. Just my two cents worth. Its a 30 dollar part.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Water outlets are a problem - so I wouldn't want to be reusing them.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> Might want to ask them if they replaced the water outlet too with your new engine. The old engine could of easily damaged it and it would just be showing up now if they didn't replace the water outlet. Just my two cents worth. Its a 30 dollar part.


Well I assume as hot as the car got per my work sheet, it seems the engine was hot enough to melt the intake manifold. So I would think if the engine got that hot it destroyed the 'plastic' outlet. Besides tho, I don't think its personally leaking from there, because I don't see any wetness around it like it did the first time it failed.

But I will note this to them, I think maybe that would have been a bad idea to reuse parts like that after a complete engine failure like that wouldn't you think?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Let me remind you that GM told your dealer what parts to replace. 

It is doubtful that GM inspected your engine. They relied on the information they were given. 

As you know, when you play telephone, sometimes the information gets missed.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

joshuab said:


> Well I assume as hot as the car got per my work sheet, it seems the engine was hot enough to melt the intake manifold. So I would think if the engine got that hot it destroyed the 'plastic' outlet. Besides tho, I don't think its personally leaking from there, because I don't see any wetness around it like it did the first time it failed.
> 
> But I will note this to them, I think maybe that would have been a bad idea to reuse parts like that after a complete engine failure like that wouldn't you think?


You would hope they would of changed it but you never know.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Well as Tomko said, basically what GM says goes, the dealer told what to do weather if they agree w/ it or not. But again it doesn't look like the outlet is damaged in any way & looks quite good. But that hose is another thing I tell ya! 

Maybe I will get a break after this what do you'll think? lol


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

*Update :* Well I got my car into the dealership today, I drove up met w/ the service manager explained to him the situation & he took a quick look & seen the bugle & it actually started leaking when I pulled in ( whew! ) just in time. So he got in & drove it straight back into the bay & had the tech replaced the hose checked the car to make sure no underlying cause which the tech said it just simply was a failed hose. & then topped the coolant off, brought it out & said no charge!

Thumbs up for my dealership these guys are awesome there, top level service!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That's great to hear. Well done for this dealer.:eusa_clap:


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> That's great to hear. Well done for this dealer.:eusa_clap:


Yep, these guys there are just excellent. I have posted a couple after pics to show there work & the after pics much better huh?, I do question tho is this one upside down?, I think maybe the reason I a thinking this is the original hose GM stamp details are at the top could be throwing me off. What do you guy/gals think?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

joshuab said:


> Thumbs up for my dealership these guys are awesome there, top level service!


It would be nice to give them a good review in Yelp or where ever. A lot of car places have bad reviews from bad customers. So good reviews help.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> It would be nice to give them a good review in Yelp or where ever. A lot of car places have bad reviews from bad customers. So good reviews help.


Yep! that is on my list of things to do. Because they deserve a good review, from the level of certified service I was previously getting at the old dealership I was at vs this one, I used to think I had good service before. Until I experienced these guys, now I am very happy the other dealership denied seeing my car anymore!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

joshuab said:


> *Update :* Well I got my car into the dealership today, I drove up met w/ the service manager explained to him the situation & he took a quick look & seen the bugle & it actually started leaking when I pulled in ( whew! ) just in time. So he got in & drove it straight back into the bay & had the tech replaced the hose checked the car to make sure no underlying cause which the tech said it just simply was a failed hose. & then topped the coolant off, brought it out & said no charge!
> 
> Thumbs up for my dealership these guys are awesome there, top level service!


That is great glad they took care of it for you.


----------



## chrs5023 (Dec 7, 2015)

So I had to replace the same hose on my car just a few weeks ago. I bet if you look the hose is soft up by in outlet so I would replace the hose I went to the dealer to get the hose I think it was about $20 and I reused the clamps.


----------

